
#FF4A00 - WadeF
http://mikeknoop.com/blog/ff4a00/
======
a_p
Color is something that people take for granted or think of as trivial but
it's actually rather complicated. There are some colors that can't be
represented in print and some colors that can't be represented on a monitor.
There are several different color spaces (RGB cube, L ＊a ＊b ＊, etc.) It
doesn't help that CSS3 and HTML4 color modules are terrible (the darkest
octant of the sRGB cube is empty and most of the colors are too saturated or
and too light). [1]

[1]<http://people.csail.mit.edu/jaffer/Color/Dictionaries#CSS3>

EDIT: I used full width asterisks (U+FF0A) because I wanted to write L ＊a ＊b ＊
without inserting white space after regular asterisks (U+002A).

------
todsul
Hey Mike, that's pretty close to our color: #ff4f00.

Not random though, it's actually International Aerospace Orange (we're a
flight company).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_orange>

------
TallboyOne
<http://randomcolour.com/>

My random color was #A7D6AE

<http://www.colorhexa.com/a7d6ae>

Not bad I presume... Maybe i should just do this from now on.

~~~
djoes
They should have the color change on click, save some refreshes. It's using
JavaScript anyway.

~~~
mattmalin
I had thought about that, and/or have it show information about the colour,
but decided against it in the end as I really like the single purpose nature
of it.

I've also always quite liked the thought of people loading the site for the
first time and not being sure if it's finished loading as nothing appears but
the background colour, so then refreshing to reload the site, only to see the
colour change and realise that the site is exactly what it says it is.

------
eogas
How is it pronounced?

Is it Zah-pee-err, as in, more zappy?

Or is it Zah-pee-eh, like it's a fancy french service?

Or is it Zah-peer, like a fancy Frenchman pronouncing "the peer"?

~~~
mikeknoop
We like to call ourselves "zap-ee-er" but I'll accept any pronunciation since
that means you're talking about us!

Fun side note. We integrate with a lot of European and Australian companies.
Most of the time on intro calls they default to the more "French" sounded
version ”zap-ee-air” whereas most of the US companies seem to default to a
more "English" pronunciation "zay-pee-er".

~~~
RobAley
As a brit, my first reading was "zay-pee-er", like how "rapier" missile is
pronounced.

------
killerswan
Am I the only one pained that none of the favicon, the "KNOOP" title, the
links on the right, or the article's hyperlinks matched #FF4A00, or even
eachother, even before I saw it? :D :D

~~~
mikeknoop
Nice eye. I think over time the color got subtly shifted by a few percentage
points here and there. Nonetheless, the color you see today is directly
influenced by that early random decision.

------
snappy173
should have gone with #bada55

<http://ni9e.com/bada55/bada55_can.jpg>

------
devopstom
I thought "Huh, that looks like Y Combinator Orange" and then had to use
Chrome Inspector to see how close it was. (#ff6600 actually)

------
emmelaich
Pretty close to the X/Web color "Orange Red"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermilion_(color)#Orange-red>

~~~
solox3
When I first learnt about orangered ten days ago, it felt like "too much was
going on", but an experiment showed that slightly more than half of surveyed
users prefer it over #CCCCFF.

------
mikedemarais
Hey if any of you guys are ever around MO my team would love to meet you! We
just moved to KC from Boston

~~~
mikeknoop
I'm actually around Columbia, MO for the next month and half or so. We have a
few employees in town, too. Care to make a trek to Mizzou?

~~~
mikedemarais
sick we would love to! you can reach me at @mikedemarais

------
joeblau
Interesting. It reminds me of this campaign I was going to start called the
Facebook 300 Diet. The goal was to remove all of the non-essential cruft
friends from your Facebook account to clean up your network to the most
essential 300 friends. I created criteria to help you determine which friends
should be removed and which ones should stay. The color #FB300D.

~~~
spoiler
I am Facebook underweight, then! I only have around 200.

~~~
incompatible
I'm starving apparently, fewer than 50.

------
futhey
I probably wrote code to perform at least two dozen of these kinds of tasks
for my last business and I'll probably be a customer for my next business.
This definitely creates a lot of value for non-technical small businesses.

However, I'm not sure your landing page does a great job of communicating your
product's value to non-technical people.

~~~
mikeknoop
I think we can do a lot better too. It's a classic problem: how would you sell
Excel if it were a web app?

~~~
futhey
Thanks for the reply, I hope you didn't think I was just being a naysayer.
This seems like a critical problem for marketing, if you have two audiences
and you're catering to the smaller one. If it were me (grain of salt) I would
go all in on something like "Zapier gives your employees superpowers".

------
bbrizzi
As the legend has it, Yahoo originally chose their purple and yellow colors
because they were the cheapest paint colors in California back in 1995.

------
molecule
I've always been a big fan of #f90-- useful as a highlight / hard to miss on a
web page, easy to remember and type.

------
ars
I wonder if there are people who can visualize what a color will look like
just by reading the hex value of it.

~~~
usea
Plenty. I can do it, to a certain degree of accuracy. At least enough of a
degree that there won't be a more accurate english word for the color in my
vocabulary.

------
lucb1e
Is it really random? It doesn't look random to me with both FF and 00 in it.
Perhaps randomly chosen by yourself, but not rand(1,16mil).to_hex().

~~~
icelancer
Huh? How would you determine if something was randomly chosen based on a
single selection? Given all the colors available, is #FF4A00 not a possible
selection in your function?

Regardless, this is incredible nitpicking. "Pick one randomly" from the human
brain obviously specifies a bad PRNG. Who cares?

~~~
JSadowski
You're correct in pointing out that the odds of #FF4A00 being selected
randomly are the same as the odds of #EAF7C2 being selected randomly; just as
the odds of the Powerball numbers 1 2 3 4 5 P6 being selected randomly are
just the same as the odds of the Powerball numbers 1 36 40 52 53 P20 being
selected randomly. However, the odds of the former sets being selected non-
randomly are greater.

------
ck2
TSA auctions are going to get mindblowing when they start confiscating
smartphones along with pocketknives.

------
lurkinggrue
That color burns my eyes.

